# Wanted: SuperX headset top cover without cable hanger.



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Hi guys, found myself a SuperX frameset... now the fun part, deciding the specs and finding parts I'm missing... :thumbsup:

I'll be installing mini V brakes so I'd like to swap the headset cover that has the built-in cable hanger for a nice clean one... I'm guessing the cover from a CAAD10 or Evo will work just fine... or one from FSA or other?


----------



## Bad Ronald (May 18, 2009)

Slam that stem!

Headset Bearing Covers!


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Bad Ronald said:


> Slam that stem!
> 
> Headset Bearing Covers!


Sold out!


----------



## SByota (Nov 8, 2011)

Please post if you find something. I just switched my Super X to CX9's, and right now I have the stock top cover in there. I would like to get rid of it.


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Dec 25, 2009)

Me too. Got a SuperX with mini V's and an empty hanger slot. But the headset is a different Tange and the top cover from my SuperSix is totally different. Doubt it will interface with the bearings correctly.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

FSA makes micro spacers to put right under a top cover to make the cover clear the headtube... but the SuperSix covers, I think, have a larger outside diameter so it would look a bit odd to have it extend past the SuperX headtube.

I was told a SuperSix Evo headset is the same thing, just a different cover... so if someone who's got an Evo and wanted to slam that stem, maybe we could score an Evo cover? (I called it first!)

I haven't received the SuperX frame yet so I can't test and measure things yet.


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

Cool. Good for you Dan. The green hi mod or black and white frame?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Green Hi-Mod.


----------

